# Vacuuming Interior



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

How do you get right into the nooks and crannies of the car interior? Places like in between the sides of the front seats and the doors? Are there any attachments I can buy that could reach these tight places?


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Depending on the make of vacuum cleaner you can get crevice tools that will allow you to get into tight spaces.


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

I purchase this works for me there are other types.
Spares2go Flexible Long Crevice Wand Tool for Numatic Henry Hetty etc Vacuum Cleaner (670mm / 32mm): Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

If you have a Dyson then that above may not fit. I got one and bought pretty much similar (specially the head to attach onto the hose) but without the extra bits from Aldi and it will not fit. The hose on the Dyson is bigger.


----------



## eadand2003 (Dec 14, 2013)

Get a small paint brush, spray the bristles with carpet cleaner, Vp heavy duty or similar and flick the dirt out in to footwell to vacuum up


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I did wonder this but i dont think my vaccum cleaner is powerfull enough to pick up the annoying little bits.

Can i take it anywhere that would do a really good job of vaccuming the inside?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

K the secret is to hold the nozzle right near the end. For large areas hold it almost flat dig the bottom edge in and move side to side across the carpet.
For between the seats use a stabbing motion at it.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Cheers lads :thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AllenF said:


> K the secret is to hold the nozzle right near the end. For large areas hold it almost flat dig the bottom edge in and move side to side across the carpet.
> For between the seats use a stabbing motion at it.


Id heard you like a good stab between the seats big man


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a Metro vac where I can attach a crevice tool or smaller and blow the dust and crumbs etc out then I Hoover up.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

ive used believe it or not,a large straw,or similar on the end of the vacuum holding it to get into the seat runners lol


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

I use one of these mate.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universal...921?pt=UK_Vacuum_Cleaners&hash=item258c819aa1

I've also got this kit, although the idea is good the tube you get with it is no where near flexible enough and makes it so awkward to use I only use it as a lost resort. I've tried looking for a more flexible piece of pipe but not managed to find anything suitable so far.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HOOVER-Mi...612?pt=UK_Vacuum_Cleaners&hash=item2c799dd034


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

I made a couple of long-reach attachments out of PVC/Plastic conduit pipe and a hot-air gun.


----------



## djceejay (Apr 20, 2014)

dstill said:


> I use one of these mate.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universal...921?pt=UK_Vacuum_Cleaners&hash=item258c819aa1
> 
> ...


I just bought and tried the second item which is designed for vacuuming keyboards. This is brilliant. The best tool I have bought for detailing for a long while. It makes vacuuming the dust off the dashboard including vents easy and gets into the tiny spaces next seats and in the seat runners.

Thanks for tip. Highly recommended.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

take the seats out if its really bad round them.
then when its not so bad use compressed air .


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I have a Dyson and I broughtbfor cheap the car cleaning kit and its great. Worth getting if you have one.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Got this 



 from Amazon and it fits my dyson fine and works brilliantly down the side of seats etc:thumb:


----------



## topgun23 (Jul 30, 2015)

£8.99 delivered here -

Micro Link


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Use a radiator brush. Place the nozzle of the hoover at the front of the seat runner and use the brush to push everything towards it. :thumb:

Tape up metal parts to stop any marking.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

kenny wilson said:


> Got this UNIVERSAL VACUUM CLEANER MICRO TOOL KIT: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home from Amazon and it fits my dyson fine and works brilliantly down the side of seats etc:thumb:


Which dyson do you have? I have the small one, can't remember the model.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Well I have a dc39 and brought the car kit from evilbay for cheap.that fits most models and come with an adaptor also for different machines.


----------

